# 2014 Alumacraft mv16:



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 5, 2014)

....just scooped one up on a MagicTilt trailer
Going to be going with a Yamaha 4stroke 40

Any ideas :?:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 5, 2014)

... I meant, any ideas on how I can do a trolling motor mount?
Thx.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 6, 2014)

Factory installed floor


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 6, 2014)

Check out my build, I built a spacer from marine plywood then wrapped in carpet for my trolling motor.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 6, 2014)

Will do.
ThankYouSir.


----------



## Natedog57 (Aug 7, 2014)

Something like this, maybe a little heavier duty

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24515


----------



## Timtactical (Aug 7, 2014)

I've seen that, and it looks nice but I think it depends on the height you are after. I only needed 1" on mine and I was going to add a panel wrapped in carpet. So, I stacked two pieces of 1/2" ply.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 9, 2014)

Went to WallyWorld and picked up some goodies:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 9, 2014)

BilgePump and hose, along with a few cleats....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 9, 2014)

After bringing the cleats home, I think I wanna get a few more of the bigger ones...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone know of a good place to pickup those rocker switches and fuses? ....basically all stuff needed for runnin my 12v electrical system...
Ive got the wire already...


----------



## infernoxd45 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought a 6 switch marine panel from seasense off of amazon for $40.. It comes with fuses and everything all wired up. If you don't need 6 they have smaller ones as well..


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks.
....ordered one this morning, and a grounding block too


----------



## fishjunky (Aug 18, 2014)

Being that this is a 2014 model, I'm sure you could order the TM bracket direct from Alumacraft.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 18, 2014)

They wanna rivet it on.
(TheDealer)

Im gonna deck it and elevate it and add hatches.
There is zero storage on this thing other than the little cutout in the bows deck...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 18, 2014)

I got a few new items..,
Mostly stuff to get compliant with USCG safety equip...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 18, 2014)

LED bow light


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 18, 2014)

Two adult lifevests, and throwable are required...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 24, 2014)

....stockin up on materials for the build...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 28, 2014)

I heard these were the rod holders to get...


----------



## DacMan (Aug 31, 2014)

Looking great, love the yeti!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks buddy.
Just started the first lil bit of construction yesterday...
Mounted the bilge pump...
I also mounted a three light l.e.d. to come on when I switch the pump on...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 1, 2014)

I also picked up a 13x24 hatch from the local marine warehouse here in Tampa, TAMahoneys, over on Adamo&50th st.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 7, 2014)

Took the boat over to my Dads place and he helped me cutout some holes with his jigsaw....

This is the rear bench/seat:

Thx again Dad!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 7, 2014)

Im gonna have to reinforce the bench to accommodate my fat butt, and a battery tray or something flat for a battery tray....

The speaker cutouts, and switch panel:


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Careful with that bow light. Uf you are putting a trolling motor mount you may want to wait untill its complete yo figure out placement of that light.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Sep 8, 2014)

Good idea.
Thanks buddy.
Did you have yours done at a alum fab shop?
Did they match the paint too?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

Got two group 29 deep cycles in:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

Ive got the battery selector switch aswell....
=D>


----------



## tullymars (Oct 2, 2014)

This is going to be a build to follow. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

Started to get down with a little of the pre-wire:

#6 tin coated fancy wire for the trolling motor
Speakers get #16ga wire


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

All the power and ground wires get sent back to the electrical panel via 3/4" pvc


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

Nothin better than crystal clear reception!
Yes, thats a marine grade am/fm antenna! :shock:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 2, 2014)

I need some stainless hardware...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 3, 2014)

This is how I am routing wires through the different compartments...
We call 'em chase nipples:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 3, 2014)

Im going to use these polycarbonite boards as backing for the battery selector switch, and battery charger...
The negative terminal bus bar will look good on it aswell...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 3, 2014)

Heres the before and after on the lightpole socket:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 3, 2014)

AM/FM antenna installed and tucked away...
...and two more bluewater leds goin in where the radio will be:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive been using these heat shrink buttsplice connectors... 
These things are great: 8)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 4, 2014)

Got the two bank battery charger installed: =D>


----------



## DacMan (Oct 6, 2014)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Got the two bank battery charger installed: =D>



With a chainsaw? Lol


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 8, 2014)

:LOL2: 

I was whackin down some ish out back just before the picture was took... The chain was still hot, so it didnt go back on yet.... [-o< 
Thats my story, and Im stickin to it. #-o


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 9, 2014)

Finished up with the wiring up on the bow, and front deck... Took three cans of foam to replace the 'block' foam that I had pulled out during the wiring process...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the JLs in:

Had to trim away some of the cured spray foam I put in yesterday...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

Got a couple more rod holders up, along with the rod rack...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

I had to wedge these lil pieces of aluminum block to fill some void in the housing for the headunit, so I would have the piece of mind this thing wont be wobblin all around as Im pushing around TampaBay!
All that was in there was this little rubber bumper.... [-X


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

Kenwoods been good to me in the past, so Im a firm believer this one will handle the bizness....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

The 'ol mans on his way over to help me with the battery compartment, and wiring of the six panel switch... Heres a couple pics of the inside before we get into it....

Ive already sealed up one side with the foam deal...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeti cooler tie downs:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 18, 2014)

Two more rod holders and the outlet for the bilge pump went in.... I shouldve put it a few inches lower...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 19, 2014)

Do any of you run in skinny water where you'd want a jackplate? Any comments, or perils of wisdom on these jackplates?
Winter time low tides in the backwaters can be interesting to navigate...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 19, 2014)

Pre-Foam, electrical switches side of the boat...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 19, 2014)

This is where the battery selector switch, negative buss bar, and trolling motor breaker/fuse deal goes...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 19, 2014)

Battery selector switch and negative buss bars installed along with the two group 29s...
Theyre snug in there...

The six panel switch is wired up aswell...
Just gotta get the right screws to close it up...

The radios case brackets went up too....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 19, 2014)

...need somemore stainless hardware


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 20, 2014)

....landing the negative wires onto the battery


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 20, 2014)

The Kenwood headunit is in:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 20, 2014)

Switches are in:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 28, 2014)

Dont want my 6gal gas tank moving all around back there busting my bilge pump, so Ive put these cool tie down points in that I found at WallyWorld made by Attwood.
Extendable stern light and clips are mounted aswell:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 28, 2014)

I will zigzag some 1/4" rope around to keep the fuel tank from moving. I reckon I might aswell go get that joker filled with some ethanol-free gas...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 30, 2014)

I was down on the river yesterday, and noticed that the lil cols snaps weve had brought some snook into the backwater...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 31, 2014)

The Yamaha dealer called me yesterday...
The date on this thing is 08/14!
Shes only two months old...
It came from Seattle.
Gotta be fresh off a ship...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 31, 2014)

I definately need a jackplate.
I gotta get this joker up a bit


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Oct 31, 2014)

A 40s waaaay too big for this boat.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 2, 2014)

Im gonna try to stop by Bobs Machine Shop off US41 tommorrow after work to inquire which plate is best for my needs...
Luckily he's right here, in Tampa.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats on the new motor. Enjoy!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 6, 2014)

Sounds like Im going with the Bobs Machine Shop VersaJac, which is a upgradable jackplate.
I will be picking it up tommorrow.
I will be able to manually adjust it up to six inches until I decide to go hydraulic.
Then its as simple as buying the pump and installing it into my existing setup.

Checkout their website... Theyve recently updated...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 7, 2014)

What we have here is six inches of available lift, but Ive got it set at around four inches til I get her in the water and see where were at...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 7, 2014)

Heres a better side shot:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 9, 2014)

We pulled it all off to get more of the poly-sealant inbetween the transom and the jackplate just after those last pics were taken....
I initially used a small bead, not thinking, the more the better right....
Seal it up! Oooze it out...

Cleaning up this stuff is not as easy as everyday household paintable caulk...

It does not come off you either.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 9, 2014)

These are what BMS (BobsMachineShop) calls "pucks", theyre perfectly made stackable, inter-locking spacers for your clamp on motors...
I also had to get a set of their stainless 1/2" bolts and washers...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 11, 2014)

Got the boat into the water to do a draft check...
Heres how she looks floatin with nothing in the boat at all...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 12, 2014)

Filled up the 6gal tank, and picked up a "starting battery", and battery case...
All this weight scares me!
Ready to rock n roll tommorrow morning.
The maiden voyage is coming!
Tommorrow begins the "break-in" time...


----------



## SwampThing07 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks good. Grab a video if you can


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 13, 2014)

How do you upload videos? Just like a picture? Is there a maximum length or anything?
Thx.


----------



## Va Larry (Nov 13, 2014)

Are you sure your motor isn't to high? 
Rule of thumb is cavatation plate parallel with the bottom of the hull. An inch or two above that might be fine, but yours looks well above that, hard to tell in the pics. 
The last thing you want to happen is it starts to cavitate and/or overheat during break in.


----------



## SwampThing07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking. That thing is going to cavitate like crazy.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 13, 2014)

It did.
...and I got out there onto the water without my 1" wrench to adjust the plate!
Wrapped it up, and brought her back home....
I've since lowered it like three inches, and will give it a whirl again tommorrow...

Thx guys.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 14, 2014)

OhYeah.
Shes all dialed in now!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 23, 2014)

Got my stick anchor installed.
Went with a 10' WangPole


----------



## Bob Landry (Nov 23, 2014)

The starting point on motor height adjustment is with the jack plate in the down position and the motor mounted so that the cavitation plate is even with the bottom of the hull. This is the position where you will check to see if the motor is propped correctly. Then you can go up as needed for performance adjustments and to run in shallow water. You will never want to go lower, but you will want to be able to go higher as needed.
Nice build, BTW. 
I'm going to start a thread on a new SeaArk 1872MV that was delivered this week.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 24, 2014)

Finally got my trolling motor mounted...
Its been a real nice time...
Time to get that 20hr service on the Yami


----------



## Fordracing2105 (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice job
I really like the boat you started with, wouldn't mind having one them for the lakes around here.


----------



## JohnK (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a crappie jon which is similar but riveted and it has a hydraulic jackplate. I had to get a longer hose and put the 6 gallon gas tank up where your cooler is to plane easier. Course there is a good chance my boat is heavier in the rear than yours when manned. 
Nice job.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks fellas.
Mine IS riveted. Cheapest decent MV hull I could find here in the TampaBay area....
Hydraulic is nice; I bet.
I dont need it yet, maybe on the next one....
Ive got a 6gal tank too...
Mines also next to the cooler; midship.


----------



## jonboatboy (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool build. Doing a great job.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Dec 30, 2014)

I bought a ten foot roll of this grip tape to try it out, and I think its what Im needin! Too bad they only had this one last roll.... I will have to wait until they restock...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jan 9, 2015)

Heres how I wound up mountin the bowlight:
Works great!
Gotta love that LED output...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Feb 2, 2015)

poling platform!


----------



## boguesounder (Feb 2, 2015)

What poling platform did you go with?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Feb 7, 2015)

Hey Mark, I actually went the cheapo route and just got a foldable step stool from NorthernTools for like $60.... Couple stainless turnbuckles to hold it down, and I'm in bizness... I haven't tried it out yet, but in due time....

I really need a push pole tho


----------



## Captain Kaos (Feb 24, 2015)

nice setup. i dont know how much the bobs jackplate was but you can get an atlas microjacker which is hydraulic for around $800.theyre perfect for jon boats and they look pretty nice too good machine job.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 11, 2015)

Thx guys.
My jackplate was like 400 out the door.
Bobs is local too.

Heres me n Capt Jeff Page yesterday.
He was in a 24' tournyment edition Pathfinder that he let me climb aboard n fish with him...

Real nice guy. If any of you come dwn to Tampa to Sarasota, look him up for a good time.... Hes a xcellent guide/charter captain. Dont know his prices, but Im sure its reasonable these days....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Mar 12, 2015)

Heres Capt Page n PowerPoles founder, Jon Olivro in action:


Catching Redfish on a Maverick HPX using the Power-Pole Micro Anchor: https://youtu.be/-PpHEPxZyfQ


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Its time for me to get serious about keeping, and storing livebait. Ive been using a 64qt Igloo cooler with WallyWorlds baitwell pump, but the scum accumulated is horrendous, along with the square shaped corners, greenbacks tend to cluster in the corners vs going round and round... This activity in the corners rips off scales, and they start dyin.

I picked up a 40gal food safe plastic container, and basically cut 1/3 off.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

The lid will be reattached using a epoxy. The cut worked out perfectly to form a lip to reattach to the bottom section.... I will be getting a clear piece of lexan for the door:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

WallyWorld had two versions of these pumps, the red 500s, and the blue 800s


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Ive gotta get some plumbing parts.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Drilling any hole in your transom below the water line can be somewhat iffy. Had to think, and rethink it over several times before I could start!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

I epoxied the 3/4" hole before installing the 800gph pump, this screen goes on the exterior of the boat to prevent grass n debris from entering the pump....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

That screen threads onto the pump nipple which I will cut shorter once the sealant cures....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is the baitwells fill fitting. Its a adjustable spray head:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Also epoxied in...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

If my memory serves me right, I remember being on a couple offshore boats where they have big livewells, and I coulda sworn the drain was like twice the size as the fill pipe.
My pump will use 3/4" o.d. hose, so Im opting a 1" or 1&1/4" drain out....
Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

I think they do that so water wont overflow out the baitwell, since it wont have a overflow tube


----------



## Skiffing (Apr 27, 2015)

Do you have a shut-off between the intake and pump?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes I do.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 27, 2015)

Its actually gonna go just after the pump inline style.
I dont usually fish in more than 7-8', so Im not too, too worried. Ive seen some 'gravity' type livewells in jon boat benches that just wont comeup past the waterline anyways so..... crossing fingers


----------



## HeavyHook (Apr 28, 2015)

Fantastic job / Im in the Lutz area myself. Just purchased an MV-1448 Alumacraft and am modifying it now. Thanks for thread as it is filled with great ideas.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 28, 2015)

Thx buddy.
You must fish UpperTampaBay eh?
Did you pickup a 2015 model?
I bought mine from BoatnMotorSuperStore over in PalmHarbor.


----------



## HeavyHook (Apr 28, 2015)

I fish Lake Tarpon/Mag/Keystone/Thonoto/Kissimmee/Panasoffkee - mainly freshwater. I will head out and do some freshwater once I get a little more modifying done. 

I bought the boat from a retired guy off of Lutz Lake Fern road near Steinberner High who purchased his from the same location you did if I'm not mistaken. It's a 2009 MV-1448 on a magic tilt trailer with a 25hp Mercrury EFI. 

It was garage kept and he kept it in miraculous condition - only 18-20 hours on motor. He had a side console put in and side rails for safety which turned out great. 

I am trying to move the trolling motor from transom to bow and running into a dilemma on how to mount etc - seems to be a bunch of options. Eventually I would like a foot petal version but am not able to because of budget. I like the way you went with storage and streamline so I will probably steal a few a ideas from ya.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 29, 2015)

Valves in place along with the tubing from the pump to the baitwell tank fill fitting.
Ive got to locate a drain fitting...
Getting ready to start working on the power and switch for it now...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 30, 2015)

Here we have the drain fittings... I needed a 1.5" overflow drain with screen and 90, and a regular ol 1.5" thru hull fitting:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 30, 2015)

....and heres the fill sprayer with overflow...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 30, 2015)

Gotta let the epoxy cure before attaching the drain tube:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 30, 2015)

Now were talkin:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 30, 2015)

My guess is this'll be the only jonboat w blue barrel on TampaBay, on any given day! :LOL2:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

...started removing rivets for stock floor replacement...
...or removing whats left of em

Theres a 2"x4'8" strip riveted down holding the floor down


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

Heres the strip coming out:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

I had to cut the floor into four sections to get it out...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

All this stems from stock rivets popping loose creating a gap inbetween the ribs and floor insome sections...

I am also a live bait fisherman which means the occasional loose bait jumping around onboard, and there were just too many cracks n crevices for critters to start decomposing in....

Now I will have a 'sealed' floor type deal like a welded boat


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

The riveted boats have this gap that just collects all kinds of whatever comes into the boat.
This is a jonboat, it wasnt designed for deck drainage, etc...
The welded versions dont have the gap, everythings welded... Nice.
Im gonna make that happen.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 21, 2015)

Ive trashed all the sheet foam that was under the floor soakin up the sea water...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 22, 2015)

All these ribs will be foamed in prior to floor installation.
This things gonna feel solid.
Im also thinking about converting my tiller yami25 into a remote steer, and building a CenterConsole


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 22, 2015)

lil mini console


----------



## GrumpySmiles (Jun 26, 2015)

Great boat LCA. If you were posting a picture of the console, it's not showing up for some reason. I would like to see that.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks GrumpySmiles...

Heres what Im thinking:


https://www.thehulltruth.com/attachments/boating-outdoor-photos/346398d1374458780-show-your-bad-bone-flats-boat-img_0197.jpg


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2015)

Im also throwin in another hatch... Id like to get this one watertight somehow


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2015)

Foam out


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2015)

...bottom of the boats cleaned out n prep'd:


----------



## GrumpySmiles (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok, now I see what what you're thinking. You've got some big plans. Cool looking.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 3, 2015)

Four cans of foam.
Still shy.... I will need 6-7 more...

I drilled out the old rivet holes to 1/4", and the foams sprayer nozzle slid right in...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 4, 2015)

.......that much closer to "foam filled" floor:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 4, 2015)

FoamFilledFloor, coming right up


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 5, 2015)

Finally! Over twelve cans o foam later...


----------



## Mgmiller (Jul 5, 2015)

Been watching your rebuild and am impressed withsome of your ideas. It is looking great. I do have a question. Why did you decide to foam the spaces under the floor. Most all vintage Bass Trackers were built this way and it was a big mistake.They blocked the flow of water to the bilge and the foam got saturated with water over time and it caused big head aches. Wet foam weighs a ton and leads to corrosion over time. A lot of rebuilds use foam pool noodles as flotation, You can cut them along the length then lay them so the water tracks to the center of the boat.
Good luck keep up the good work.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks for your interest.
Once the floor is placed on, the one and only deck drain will go in this area, center of the boat, draining into a sharp 90degree fitting with hose dumping into my bilge area in the back... The hose will be routed under my back bench holding the batteries


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 13, 2015)

To water proof the new compartment, Im using this poly-plastic material thats basically the same structure as cardboard thickness and appearance wise...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 13, 2015)

I will be foaming inbetween the new material and outer skin too.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 13, 2015)

Ooooops.

DoublePic


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

Changing out trailer lights to LED:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

Brake lights:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

When Im trailering the boat, its so light I sometimes cant tell if its even back there, and early morning its so dark I just cant see it back there so Im adding a LED light on the upright where the wench is...

Ive drilled the holes for the wire:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

Im thinking itll help me see the bow of the boat


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

Bow light, letting the epoxy do its thing...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 18, 2015)

Amber light replaced...


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 18, 2015)

Same trailer set up here. I need to get out to where your fishing - I'm always on the hillsborough River or lakes. Awesome boat.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 19, 2015)

good ol magic tilt


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 19, 2015)

Xcept mines got LED lights!


----------



## tom.goins (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm pretty new to the site. 
Just starting my first conversion.
I like how yours is coming along.
Definitely looking at some of your ideas!!
Great job.


----------



## Mgmiller (Jul 19, 2015)

Don't know the laws about running on the road with a white light facing to the rear. Could be out of compliance. About all the foam being sealed under the floors no water can get in is good in theory. If you get a leak in the hull any where forward you will take on water with no place for it to go. Just a thought. keep the photos coming!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 19, 2015)

Im hoping for no leaks.
In therory, Ive sealed all the rivets.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 20, 2015)

I dont think this light will obstruct anyones vision.
Plus its under the bow..
I would hope the cops have some bigger fish to fry at 4:30 in the mornings anyway....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 20, 2015)

The yellow/amber ones a reflector, not a light BTW.


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 20, 2015)

Dont think it is a problem as long as it doesn't project directly into the vision of the traffic behind you. If it did then someone could think they are looking at a bike headlight or something. (I dont see you having any problems IMO)


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanksbud.
Is your boat rivetted?
Exact same model as mine?


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 21, 2015)

LeftCoastAngler said:


> Thanksbud.
> Is your boat rivetted?
> Exact same model as mine?



Same except mine is a 14ft. I would really like that two extra feet though lol.


----------



## tom.goins (Jul 22, 2015)

Great idea for the light! Will be a big help with loading/unloading at night. Definitely going to add that to mine.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2015)

Put a switch on the light


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 22, 2015)

WellWellWell

Hello 105, ByeBye 65


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Jul 24, 2015)

I've got a 1648 ncs on the way, be here Sunday. I'm looking for the hatch that covers the gas tank and battery, I see it on the all welds that have the same set up but I can't find one for the riveted. Ever see anything like that around!?!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 25, 2015)

Naw, I haven't.

Ive decided to go with plywood and carpet vs welded sheet. Its just so doggone hot you wouldnt believe...
...note to self: TinBoats get hot in summer!
Plus carpet under bare feets kinda nice...
StainlessSteel screws to attach it are needed tho...
I got everything I needed including the marine/outdoor adhesive at a local biggie box store...

Heres the first panel:


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 25, 2015)

More pictures!

With all the rain in our area this past week it has been hard to get out. It looks like more and more rain in the future also.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah buddy.
Good weekend to be a duck eh?
Ive gotten plenty o rain here, in Brandon.

Heres the s.s. screws:


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

Heres the first panel...
I used LoctitePowerGrab on the ribs before the panel was laid, and screwed down


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

GoodStuff:


----------



## laxtond (Jul 26, 2015)

Looks like you got a nice tight fit.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks.
I also used the PowerGrab where the carpetted panel meets the sides of the boat to ensure the water tightness.


----------



## laxtond (Jul 26, 2015)

Got any wide angle shots so we can see the whole floor down in the boat? 

What's the aim with a water-tight seal? Wanting to try to keep debris from getting under the floor and impeding flow of water to the bilge area?


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice job - tight fit. I know when I did my floor I left a small bit of room for water but I would rather have it snug.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

YesSir.
I keep this boat in my garage when not in use, and Ive already had the fortune of smelling decomposing baitfish in it, thus the floor takeout..

Plus carpets alot more comfy vs raw metal!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 26, 2015)

Im using blue painters tape to try to keep the adhesive off the carpet... It works.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 28, 2015)

Ive got the second section ready for install after work today... Im letting the drain fitting cure into the panel. (Epoxy) ...floor drain

Im gettin excited! I can get back out onda water!


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey man if you ever want to do some freshwater fishing let me know. I head out a couple days during the week and could meet you for some bass fishing.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 28, 2015)

LeftCoast,

What brand of carpet adhesive did you use? Also, what space spreader did you apply it with?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 28, 2015)

HeavyHook: I dont really get into freshwater fishin all that much, I do appreciate the offer tho...
Im over here on the SouthShore... I do PortManatee, PineyPoint, CockroachBay, LilManny river, Alafia, BullFrogCreek, yada yada yada

If your ever out this way, or plannin on it, lemme know...
Ive got a few honey holes over here... 

Gimme a heads up.... snookie season opens sept 1st BTW... I will bring one home


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought the carpet and glue at LOWES btw


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 28, 2015)

The spreader was on the same shelf there...
I trashed it the other day, although i shouldve saved it...


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 29, 2015)

LCA

Thanks for the feedback. Curious if you had any glue bleed through the carpet. 

I had used the TEC brand previously, but that was before Lowe's upgraded to the marine grade, like you have. When it got wet (I mean really wet, not drops), the glue seemed to come up through the carpet.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 29, 2015)

Nope. No bleeding through...
I actually was really happy with it, or this version of it...
Went on thin, let it set for a few minutes to develop some real tackiness, then carpet..


----------



## Master-deBaiter (Jul 30, 2015)

What did you use for foam?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 30, 2015)

...gettin ready for action


----------



## Silverad04 (Jul 31, 2015)

You didn't use Good Stuff foam did you?


----------



## Master-deBaiter (Aug 1, 2015)

That's what I'm trying to figure out…he mentions getting cans of foam. To my understanding, that's essentially a hard sponge; however, I hope I'm wrong..


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 1, 2015)

Very Un-Sponge like... Doesnt seem to be suckin' it up...
I will letcha know in 24hrs what she weighs


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 1, 2015)

But yes, I did use the GoodStuff stuff...


----------



## rednecknproud21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 1, 2015)

12hrs in: foam sample is still floating...
Tommorrow morning, I will weigh it.


----------



## btalling (Aug 2, 2015)

Great build thread, the more time you spend in the boat the more you will find exactly what you need and in what spots accommodate the best, looking forward to seeing more progress.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 2, 2015)

Thx. Appreciate it.

As for the foam weighin: it is a gram heavier, but Im thinking its actual water particles, because I didnt want to shake off or squeeze the sample pre scale.

As for GoodStuff "soaking up water like a sponge"; no it doesnt. That comments not true.


----------



## HeavyHook (Aug 2, 2015)

I have seen that foam used before and it was fairly water resistant. 

It basically came down to whether it was cut or sanded to fit spaces after it hardened. It creates a protective coating when it hardens that keeps water out. 

I saw a study for the good stuff and it was .083% or something resistant which is good but it does absorb water over time.


----------



## Master-deBaiter (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah, I wasn't trying to be negative about it. I'm always looking to learn more.
Your build is awesome and inspiring!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 2, 2015)

Its all good.
Took my buddy from work out for a couple hrs this morning, and brought back two keeper reds... back at the ramp by 0830!
His first time saltwater fishin...
He was stoked.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 2, 2015)

Luckily we beat all the storms around us...
Its been rainin in the TampaBay area for a few days straight.


----------



## HeavyHook (Aug 3, 2015)

nice fish - amazing rain today.


----------



## Silverad04 (Aug 3, 2015)

cool experiment you did! I'm not sure if salt water would react differently. Can you do a test of salt water?


----------



## Leemay (Aug 3, 2015)

Your boat looks great.
Can you also cut the foam in half lengthwise and retest?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 3, 2015)

As for the salt water, i will hafta bring some home next time... And yes i will retest slicing in half, although i get what your getting at....
I didnt show a pic of the otherside of the sample piece, which was the open foamd end....


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are the two sides...
I put the side that ithought would absorb the best down...


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 3, 2015)

I will slice n reweigh...


----------

